# asus x541n no legacy boot



## Marco_il_bello (May 17, 2018)

hi,
i've a new asus x541n  that come with an Essential Os.. a type of linux/android o.s.
i want to try to install windows 7 but actually when i go in te bios, i see the option secure boot disabled but than i can't start with any usb with windows 7, he see only the internal hard disk.. i already in new generation laptop that they insert functions that not works.. like some laptop in windows 7 can't use touchpad and in the bios if u put disabled on enabled touchpad nothing change.. 
any tips ?
anyone had this problem with this laptop ?
thank you in advance


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

Marco_il_bello said:


> hi,
> i've a new asus x541n  that come with an Essential Os.. a type of linux/android o.s.
> i want to try to install windows 7 but actually when i go in te bios, i see the option secure boot disabled but than i can't start with any usb with windows 7, he see only the internal hard disk.. i already in new generation laptop that they insert functions that not works.. like some laptop in windows 7 can't use touchpad and in the bios if u put disabled on enabled touchpad nothing change..
> any tips ?
> ...



You need drivers for w7, you need to use an older mouse to install drivers for touchpad, you also need to enable booting from a usb drive in bios, also format the usb drive so it acts like a cd/dvd install disk when inserted at boot.
Contact Asus to verify if Windows 7 or 10 are even compatible with it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2018)

It is probably set to only boot from UEFI devices, which a normal Windows 7 install media is not.  Secure Boot has nothing to do with this, you need to find the option to enable the CSM(Compatibility Support Module), that will allow you to use legacy boot devices.  There might not be an option to enable the CSM, I've seen newer computers that did not have that option.

And on another note, if that computer has the N4200 processor in it, good luck getting Windows 7 to work on it properly since Intel no longer supports Windows 7 on that processor.  Windows 10 will work though, and has the benefit of being natively able to boot with UEFI, so no need for the CSM.


----------



## Marco_il_bello (May 17, 2018)

ok i'll explain again.
this laptop has the option secure boot, usually when u disable secure boot than u can enable legacy and use windows 7 installation dvd or other media.. so in this laptop secure boot or is enabled or disabled nothing change


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2018)

Again, you have to find the CSM option and enable that.  Sometimes it will only appear after you disable secure boot, save the settings and restart, then go back into the BIOS.  The CSM option is usually not on the same page as the Secure Boot option in the BIOS, you'll have to search around and find it.  Assuming ASUS didn't remove the CSM option that is.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2018)

This is like buying a cheap Chrome book and trying to install Windows, just pony up the extra dollars for the real thing.


----------



## Marco_il_bello (May 17, 2018)

is not a chromebook.. u should know this.. so i think they removed CSM.. but in the option when u disable secure boot is written as if there's an option.. maybe they write but they don't have.. they write to don't have sanctions from governments.. in this way they force u which OS to install.. is a type of illegal


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

Marco_il_bello said:


> is not a chromebook.. u should know this.. so i think they removed CSM.. but in the option when u disable secure boot is written as if there's an option.. maybe they write but they don't have.. they write to don't have sanctions from governments.. in this way they force u which OS to install.. is a type of illegal



No, its progress, their IP, they can leave legacy functions out. You just need to learn how to make a usb drive bootable.


----------

